# mystery pain starting to scare me



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

My gyno wants me to get an ultra sound to check for cysts. I've been putting it off, but not anymore. I'm calling to make an appointment on monday. I've had this pain on my left side, low, around the ovaries. My period is now on day 7!! I usually stop on day 5, and spot on day 6. The pain today is now running straight across my middle. My periods are usually light one month, and heavy the next. But never constant pain. My cramps usually start a week before my period and end after day 3. I'm getting scared that something serious is wrong. Today I've had really bad D. I don't think I have a stomach bug because aside from the cramp-like pain, I feel fine. If a cyst bursts what would the symptoms be? Is this a normal pain for a menstral period?


----------



## 19883 (Jan 30, 2006)

I also suffer from ovarian cysts. I had a CT scan done that revealed a cyst the size of a golf ball on my ovary. At first they thought it was my bladder. Anyway... if it is the reoccuring type of cyst they can put you on birth control to keep them from coming back (which is what I'm doing). If it's a one time cyst then they usually surgically remove it or see if it goes away on it's own. Cysts are extremely painful. I know when I had a cyst, it hurt so bad that I could walk for a couple of days. I just took pain reliever and tried to lay perfectly still. I usually didn't have pain during my period though. I just wanted to share my story with you and let you know that there are others out there with similar problems. I wish you the best of luck and work closely with your doctor because the longer you put it off, the longer you suffer.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I'm just nervous because it's a new pain for me. Having D during my period is no surpise though. That happens all the time. But my gyno said some gyno problems can aggrivate IBS. I hope it goes away on it's on. The thought of surgery scares me.


----------



## 19883 (Jan 30, 2006)

When I first had pain from ovarian cysts I was scared that I was dying. I was afraid to go to the doctor for fear it was a serious problem. I didn't want to know what it was for fear I really was dying. I suffered with severe pain that lasted for a couple days maybe 3 or 4 times a year for two years. It was horrible. I'm so glad that I decided to see the doctor about it because I have been pain free for 2 years. I can understand where your fear of surgery comes from, but I wouldn't wait around for it to go away on it's own. You really don't deserve to suffer.I was also told that gyno problems can aggrivate IBS and I think all women with IBS are proof to that. Isn't it bad enough getting your period, but then having IBS on top of it?


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Update. I had to call my gyno today. Day 8 now and I still have bleeding and some discomfort. She asked how old I was and if I had gotten the ulra sound done. (I had been putting it off for a few months. That'll teach me.)She wants to see me as soon as I get it. I know age affects your period. I'm 42. I wonder if she thinks there's a reason to be concerned. How does the cycle change in your 40's? Anyone know?


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi lee's babe-I'm 43 and I have noticed that over the past couple of years my periods have gotten much heavier and they last longer and my cramps have gotten way worse. I think that's pretty common, but the pain you are describing does sound like it might be a cyst. Get the ultrasound done!Marty


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cycles can get heavier or lighter from the late thirties on through the forties.Mine finally got bad enough they did a look-see and I had to have a fibroid removed. Until they got bad it was in the normal range of how a period can change in the early 40's.Now I'm pretty much back to what I had in my 20's.K.


----------

